# Herbst/Winter Futter



## fish hunting oldb (17. November 2012)

Hallo Leute ich bin der Meinung hier sollte jeder sein bestes Futter vorstellen für Herbst und Winter auf jede Fischart und jede Angelart :q
Ist besonders hilfreich für die die noch nicht lange angeln

Los gehts! #6


----------



## MAST_PROD (18. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Serwus,

- Haferflocken klein gemahlen. (Hafermehl)
- Paniermehl
- Ordentlich Curry rein

Geht eigetnlich immer gut!!!

Gruß


----------



## Matchfischer (18. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Ich hab bei kaltem Wasser gute Erfahrungen mit nem hohem Anteil Hanfmehl gemacht also ca. 20-30% und ner dunklen Farbe.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Serwus,
> 
> - Haferflocken klein gemahlen. (Hafermehl)
> - Paniermehl
> ...



Wenn man Chicken-Nuggets panieren will, sicher ein toller Tipp!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Mein bestes Futter für Herbst / Winter ist eine handvoll Maden mit Madenwürze (meist Erdbeer) ...manchmal fütter ich sogar überhaupt nicht an und fange trotzdem gut, besonders größere Exemplare (Rotauge)


----------



## thanatos (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

der Hauptbestandteil meines Futters ist jetzt Sand mit Lockstoff ,etwas
Gries, Paniermehl und manchmal paar Maden mit rein,falls gerade da
etwas Hackfleisch.Die Fische fressen jetzt nicht sehr viel,seh ich ja an
meinem Gartenteich.


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit geröstet und geschrotetem Hanf und viel Salz im Futter gemacht.
Das ganze in einer herben Mischung mit wenig Partikeln und wenig Lebendködern - das soll nur anregend wirken, viel wichtiger ist für mich im Winter sie Stelle.


----------



## carpforce1 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Im Winter ist der Einsatz von Fischigen / Fleischigen Geschmäckern sowie Nuss von vorteil. Auch dunkles Futter ist oft besser als helles.

Die Futtermenge ist deutlich geringer daher sollte man auf grobe Partikel verzichten. Zusätze wie Paniermehl und Haferflocken sättigen schneller, auch diese sollten sparsam eingesetzt werden.

Dafür ist gerösteter und gemahlener Hanf sowie Nussmehl oft der Bringer und hällt die Fische am Platz.

Wichtiger als das Futter ist der Platz!
Nicht Stunden lang auf einem Platz ausharren sondern suchen.
Die Fische stehen eng beieinander an Kanten oder in Löchern.
Bei Sonnenschein aber auch mal in sehr flachen Bereichen.


----------



## MAST_PROD (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man Chicken-Nuggets panieren will, sicher ein toller Tipp!



schon mal probiert Andal???

Aber die Nuggets finde ich mit Haferflocken nicht gut!!!

Gruß


----------



## Hannoi1896 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> schon mal probiert Andal???
> 
> Aber die Nuggets finde ich mit Haferflocken nicht gut!!!
> 
> Gruß



Das klebt doch aber wie Beton oder nicht?


----------



## kati48268 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Es ist schon erstaunlich, bei den Spinnfischern 
wird über ein paar mm mehr oder weniger Durchmesser des Tellerschwanzes des Gummifisches endlos philosophiert, 
heterosexuelle Männer sprechen, zum Entsetzen ihrer Frauen, auf einmal über 'Farbenvarianten von Chartreuse',
und wer einen Wobbler für weniger als 12,95 Doppelmark ersteigert, der evtl. nicht mal aus dem Reich der Sonne stammt, sondern 780km westlich davon gefeilt wurde, wird mit lebenslanger Nichtbeachtung aus der Gemeinschaft der Basshunter verbannt.

Mittlerweile recht selbstverständlich für den Rest der angelnden Gemeinde.

Aber bei Futter zum Stippen, wird jedes billige Krümelzeugs aus Omis Küche wahllos zusammengekippt und den Kollegen als das Cyprinidenpheromon par execence angebiedert.
#d

Dabei wollen doch auch Rotauge & Co. mit ein wenig Mühe verführt, mit ein wenig Finesse gefangen und mit ein wenig Würde abgemurkst werden.


----------



## MAST_PROD (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Wieso einfach machen wenns auch kompliziert geht!!!

Jedem das seine würde ich mal behaupten #6

Gruß


----------



## MAST_PROD (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Das klebt doch aber wie Beton oder nicht?



Nicht zu viel Paniermehl und nicht zu viel Wasser dann geht das schon.!


----------



## Bunnyhunter (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

2 kg Black Magic von Browning/850 Gr. B22 auch von Browning dazu einen Löffel Spekulatius und eine Hand voll gelber Birdfood.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> - Haferflocken klein gemahlen. (Hafermehl)
> - Paniermehl
> - Ordentlich Curry rein





MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Nicht zu viel Paniermehl und nicht zu viel Wasser dann geht das schon.!



Also leicht feuchten Curry mit einem Hauch Haferflockenschrot und einer Prise Paniermehl? Sehr übersichtlich!


----------



## MAST_PROD (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



Andal schrieb:


> Also leicht feuchten Curry mit einem Hauch Haferflockenschrot und einer Prise Paniermehl? Sehr übersichtlich!



JA so ähnlich wenn du dir deine Nuggets machen willst ...

Kommt natürlich aufs Gewässer drauf an. 

Was benutzt du den für Futter Andal??? Oder kommen Nuggets in den Korb?


----------



## Tricast (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, bei den Spinnfischern /--/, und wer einen Wobbler für weniger als 12,95 Doppelmark ersteigert, der evtl. nicht mal aus dem Reich der Sonne stammt, sondern 780km westlich davon gefeilt wurde, wird mit lebenslanger Nichtbeachtung aus der Gemeinschaft der Basshunter verbannt.
> 
> Mittlerweile recht selbstverständlich für den Rest der angelnden Gemeinde.
> 
> ...



Kati, Daumen hoch und nicht den Kopf hängen lassen. Aber Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Andal (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Ich fische in der kalten Jahreszeit überhaupt keine Futtermischungen. Da ist mein Zielfisch der Döbel und der bekommt höchstens ein paar Kostproben vom Hakenköder. Hühnerleber, Käsepaste...


----------



## MAST_PROD (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Ja stimmt, Döbel sind bei uns auch gut gegangen letztes mal.
Fängst mit Kirschen auch oder sind Lebendköder besser in der kalten Jahreszeit?

Gruß


----------



## Andal (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Kirschen im Winter? Wenn da bei euch welche wachsen... probiers! 

Mir sind fleischige Köder, oder Teige lieber, denn da weiß ich dass sie fangen. Ebenso gehen auch Frühstücksfleisch, Wurst, oder Fischstücke. Den besten Köder für Winterdöbel habe ich in England kennengelernt. Da gibts in den Angelläden abgepackte "Lamprey". Grauenhaft riechende und schleimige Stücke irgendwelcher Neunaugen.


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [...]
> Dabei wollen doch auch Rotauge & Co. mit ein wenig Mühe verführt,  mit ein wenig Finesse gefangen und mit ein wenig Würde abgemurkst  werden.



Jaaaa ... ist doch nur für Köderfische ;P



Andal schrieb:


> [...] Da gibts in den Angelläden abgepackte "Lamprey". Grauenhaft riechende und schleimige Stücke irgendwelcher Neunaugen.



Und bevor ich mit solchen fiesen Geschichten ans Wasser stiefel bleib ich lieber bei Hanf. Auch im Futter.


----------



## fish hunting oldb (20. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Soo jetz stell ich mal mein bestes Futter vor  (meiner meinung nach  )
1 Teil Red Roach
mit 1 Teil Match Mix Turbo Brassen
und etwas gequollenem Hanf 
ein paar Pinkies 
Mit einem kleinen Futterkorb angeboten und als Hakenköder Maden oder Pinkies am 16 Haken

Anfang des Jahres (Januar bis Februar) hab ich damit viele gute Brassen gefangen!
Einer auch von 6 Pfund!

Petri


----------



## MAST_PROD (21. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



Andal schrieb:


> Kirschen im Winter? Wenn da bei euch welche wachsen... probiers!



Klar gibt doch die Kirschen im Glas.  Die Leckeren Teile die es zum Cocktail gibt.!! 

Frühstücksfleisch hab ich auch schon gehört aber noch nicht getestet. 

Gruß


----------



## Roy Digerhund (21. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

@ Andal:Und mal ganz davon ab, dass im Winter(in unseren Breitengraden) keine Kirschen wachsen: Hast du schonmal einen Kirschbaum direkt am Flussufer gesehen? Ich nicht.

Im Winter ist v.a. die Stellenwahl wichtig. Wenn man die Fische gefunden hat ist das verwendete Futter nur noch das i-Tüpfelchen. Vor allem darf das Futter nicht zu grob/sättigend sein.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Andal (21. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> @ Andal:Und mal ganz davon ab, dass im Winter(in unseren Breitengraden) keine Kirschen wachsen: Hast du schonmal einen Kirschbaum direkt am Flussufer gesehen? Ich nicht.



Ich auch nicht. Außerdem behaupte ich das die Masse der Angler, die von Kirsch-Döbeln spricht, nur etwas nachplappert, was sie mal mitbekommen hat.


----------



## skobalj (23. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Für Nassen und Plötze im Winter:
Mais Schrott 1 Kg kurz gekocht, 200 Gr. Hanf, zermahlen und kurz gekocht, 3 Kg Brotkrümel, 500 Gr. gequirltes Getreide und dazu eine Packung 2.5 Kg Trapper Fluss – Carp Family und 1 Kg Milo Vip River, 2 Kg Maulwurferde – 500 gr Maden. Reicht für den Ganzen Tag, meistens sogar für 2 Angelstelen (2 Angler). 
Früh am Wasser sein und die richtige Stelle Finden (meistens Zeigen sich die Fische bei Tagesaufbruch). 
Dass Futter macht eine Spur (von der Flussstärke abhängig) bis zur 50 m lang, Getreide – Hanf und Mais bleiben dort liegen wo die Futterbälle reingefallen sind. 
Anfangs bis 10 Orangengosse Bälle hineinwerfen. Wenn der Fisch angekommen ist muss man immer in selben Rhythmus ( egal ob 2 – 5 – 10 -15 Minuten Abstand) weiter anfüttern.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

9,7 kg Futter (Trockenmasse) mit derart gehaltvollen Zutaten und das für einen Tag Winterfischen?

Nur um das Thema in Erinnerung zu rufen. Es geht um Herbst/Winterfutter und nicht um den Versuch, ein Gewässer während der Winterstagnation zu eutrophieren!


----------



## skobalj (24. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Im Herbst sind die Fische, nach meiner Erfahrung nach (in meiner Region) Super hungrig und die sammeln sich in große Schwärmen, so dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht zu viel ist (die Hälfte davon geht auf ein Angelplatz). Und nicht Vergessen, 2 Kg davon ist Erde – Kein Futter, viele der Maden, die Brotkrümel und ein Teil des Industriefutters verschwindet flussabwärts, dass Getreide und der Schrot liegen wahrscheinlich noch Tage lang an der Selben Stelle, weil sie unter Stein und Grass nicht so leicht zu finden sind. 
Und im richtigen Winter hängt es ganz von der Flussstärke ab ob und wie viel ich hineinwerfe. Bei Hochwasser – viel, bei normalen Wasserstand sehr wenig (da reichen meistens nur reine Maden)


----------



## Andal (24. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Na ja, ich find es dennoch etwas arg üppig. Aber du hättest gleich dazuschreiben sollen, dass du diese "Bombe" in einem schnellfließenden Fluss ausbringst.


----------



## skobalj (24. November 2012)

*AW: Herbst/Winter Futter*

Stimmt. Sorry. Ich bin immer nur beim Bolo Angeln. Denke garnicht an was anderes.


----------

